# choc vanilla porter recipe



## tateg (30/4/14)

hi guys,
been trawling the forums looking for a tried and tested AG choc vanilla porter recipe.
keep seeming to find contradicting info on whether to use nibs or powder and when to add.
also how much choc to add and when to add the vanilla (bean or extract).
any help would be greatly appreciated
cheers
tate


----------



## Wilkensone (30/4/14)

tateg said:


> hi guys,
> been trawling the forums looking for a tried and tested AG choc vanilla porter recipe.
> keep seeming to find contradicting info on whether to use nibs or powder and when to add.
> also how much choc to add and when to add the vanilla (bean or extract).
> ...


Never done it before but I'm fermenting a porter atm, will be using 40g of roasted nibs and 1 vanilla bean soaked in vodka for a couple days before adding to secondary to go in about 10l.

Like I said haven't tried before just waht I have available so putting it in.


----------



## Phoney (30/4/14)

I've got one now that's just a few days off from kegging. 

It's based on this tried and tested chocolate oatmeal porter recipe, that I myself have brewed several times. This time im subbing Fuggles for Willamette and 1099 for 1968 but that's a minor change, I always have it on tap over winter. If you could be bothered reading through 270 posts on that thread, there's some good info on there re: cocoa and vanilla etc.

But from my personal experience:

I've tried adding 100g of powder in the last 5 mins of the boil, as well as using 100g of toasted nibs in secondary, and I feel they're much of a muchness. Powder is less stuffing around, some other brewers say nibs offer better flavour but I cant pick it. This time I've used nibs, but mainly because I had a packet already there to use. I really should experiment with upping the cocoa by 2 or 3 times in smaller vessels one day. Just like a chocolate milkshake only a porter mmmm.

I use 2 vanilla beans, pour boiling water over the top of them to soften them up a bit, then slice lengthways then scrape out onto a plate, then add that to secondary (I rack to secondary when it gets down to the low 1.020's). I don't bother soaking them in alcohol and never had an issue. 2 beans is quite pronounced (but nice), 1 is very subtle. It does fade after a few months so if you're planning on aging it, definitely use two. Don't use extract. 

Enjoy!


----------



## tateg (1/5/14)

I am liking these options 
Thanks guys 

What about vanilla bean paste? 
Also what kind of powder is best


----------



## sp0rk (1/5/14)

My choc porter uses 100g of roasted nibs 10 minutes from the end of boil
it's pretty damn delicious


----------



## tateg (1/5/14)

sp0rk said:


> My choc porter uses 100g of roasted nibs 10 minutes from the end of boil
> it's pretty damn delicious


So do u toast then crush?


----------



## coopsomulous (1/5/14)

I have a chocolate cayenne porter, which i like to call surprise beer from the expression on the drinkers face when the cayenne pepper catches up with them.

Anyhow, this had cocoa powder and two vanilla beans added to the secondary fermenter (with the cayenne pepper) with a bit of hot water to help disolve the cocoa. The beer base was racked on top and it made a good beer.

I would definately make again, except without the pepper this time


----------



## tateg (1/5/14)

Are these nibs ok?
http://replenish.net.au/product/organic-cocoa-nibs-250g/


----------



## sp0rk (1/5/14)

tateg said:


> So do u toast then crush?


my nibs were already crushed when I bought them


----------



## sp0rk (1/5/14)

tateg said:


> Are these nibs ok?
> http://replenish.net.au/product/organic-cocoa-nibs-250g/


Yep, they'll work fine
and they're pre crushed


----------



## tateg (1/5/14)

even know they say cocoa instead of cacao
so all I have to do Is drop em in the boil


----------



## Wilkensone (1/5/14)

I read somewhere.. probably here that roasting them on a fry pan quickly brings out the flavours and they brown a little and pretty quickly.

You can smell the difference almost instantly


----------



## Phoney (1/5/14)

tateg said:


> even know they say cocoa instead of cacao
> so all I have to do Is drop em in the boil


Like how you say know instead of though 


I've always read that you shouldn't boil nibs, but it works for sp0rk so there ya go.


----------



## tateg (1/5/14)

thoughts on the below 
Choc Vanilla Porter
Brown Porter
Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 20.5
Total Grain (kg): 4.596
Total Hops (g): 44.57
Original Gravity (OG): 1.052 (°P): 12.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3 Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.11 %
Colour (SRM): 23.4 (EBC): 46.1
Bitterness (IBU): 32.8 (Average - No Chill Adjusted) Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 90
Grain Bill
----------------
3.838 kg Maris Otter Malt (83.51%)
0.499 kg Crystal 60 (10.85%)
0.259 kg Chocolate (5.64%)
Hop Bill
----------------
35.7 g Fuggles Pellet (5.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.7 g/L)
8.9 g Fuggles Pellet (5.7% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
Misc Bill
----------------
1.8 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
Single step Infusion at 68°C for 90 Minutes. Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1318 - London Ale III
Notes
----------------
2 Vanilla beans added to secondary 100gm cocoa Nibs added to secondary.
Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## Phoney (1/5/14)

Looks good.

10% crystal is quite high, I would probably drop that back to 5% or else it will turn out very sweet.

I would also consider adding in 5 - 10% oats. Plain old rolled oats from the supermarket work well. This will give it a nice smooth creamy mouthfeel to balance the harshness of the roasted malts.


----------



## tateg (1/5/14)

Phoney said:


> Looks good.
> 
> 10% crystal is quite high, I would probably drop that back to 5% or else it will turn out very sweet.
> 
> I would also consider adding in 5 - 10% oats. Plain old rolled oats from the supermarket work well. This will give it a nice smooth creamy mouthfeel to balance the harshness of the roasted malts.


Might go 
82% MO
5% crystal
5% chocolate
8% rolled oats 

How does that sound ? 
Cheers


----------



## shaunous (1/5/14)

Wouldn't mind doing a choc porter, I normally do stouts but my wingeing mates don't like stouts (even though that's not a bad thing).

Anyone tried pilsner malt in a porter, im thinking the stronger darker malts and the chocolate would take most of the flavour anyway. Reason being I got given 1.5 sacks of wey pils and I kinda want to use it before buying more MO.

Im pretty sure I have a few kilo's each of Vienna and Munich II also, but its to cold to go out into the shed and check tonight


----------



## Phoney (2/5/14)

tateg: Looks perfect!

shaunous: Never tried pills in a porter, but add in ~20% vienna or munich to boost the malt profile and see how you go. And let us know how it turns out!


----------



## sp0rk (2/5/14)

shaunous said:


> Wouldn't mind doing a choc porter, I normally do stouts but my wingeing mates don't like stouts (even though that's not a bad thing).
> 
> Anyone tried pilsner malt in a porter, im thinking the stronger darker malts and the chocolate would take most of the flavour anyway. Reason being I got given 1.5 sacks of wey pils and I kinda want to use it before buying more MO.
> 
> Im pretty sure I have a few kilo's each of Vienna and Munich II also, but its to cold to go out into the shed and check tonight


Damnit, I should have packed a bottle of mine to bring up for tomorrow


----------



## shaunous (2/5/14)

sp0rk said:


> Damnit, I should have packed a bottle of mine to bring up for tomorrow


Turn that train around sp0rk and get me one 

Might be able to have a taste test Saturday night anyway mate. See ya then.


----------



## shaunous (2/5/14)

Cheers Phoney, will do.


----------



## ajmuzza (12/5/14)

Interested to see how this turnout. Looking todo something similar - has anyone used only EKG or hallertauer Or a combo in a porter?


----------

